# Silkroad Online - Graphics Issues



## SimonJester (Nov 15, 2007)

I am having graphics issues with Silkroad Online. I have never gotten the game to work. When I start the game, I see about 7 seconds of graphics before the game freezes for 30 seconds - 5 mins. After the freeze, I see some movement in the graphics, but it is so full of artifacts, that I can't tell what it should be.

Here is a synopsis of what I've done so far:
After discovering the issue, I installed the latest video driver (uninstalled old version, restarted in VGA mode, disbaled AVG, installed driver) - issue remained.

I installed the latest version of DirectX - issue remained.

I also checked for new motherboard/BIOS drivers, but I have the most current ones.

I finally uninstalled the game, restarted computer, disabled AVG, then reinstalled Silroad Online - issue remains.

Here are my specs:
MB - MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum
CPU - AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Video - NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT (256 Mb) using the nVIDIA ForceWare 63.75 driver
Memory - Corsair XMS PC3200 - 2G (2 x 1G)
OS - Windows XP

If anyone has any ideas on how to resolve the graphics issues, I would appreciate the help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

"using the nVIDIA ForceWare 63.75 driver"

is that correct drivers that old dont even support an 8 series card.are you sure that isnt 163.75?


----------



## SimonJester (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, it is 163.75.


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you experiencing the same thing with other games or just silk road?


----------



## SimonJester (Nov 15, 2007)

I am also having issues with other games. If I play Diablo 2 using the 3D acceleration mode, it will freeze for several seconds, then the display appears to have sprites replacing the graphics. I also have very rare issues with WoW where the game freezes, then the graphics are full of artifacts.

I'm thinking this may be an issue with the video card itself. Funny, because I got this six months ago in order to replace a bad video card.


----------



## SimonJester (Nov 15, 2007)

After hunting around several other forums, I've determined that my power supply may be an issue. I have a 375W supply with a single +12V rail rated for 10A max. Since I also have two hard drives, the motherboard, and the video card on this rail, it's probably not enough power. I'll replace the power supply this weekend with a 500W, dual +12V rail PS and see if that alleviates the issue.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That 375 is woefully underpowering your rig and I can only hope that nothing was damaged as a result.

When choosing your new power supply make sure it's a quality brand (PC Power & Cooling, Antec, Thermaltake, etc.) and that the 12v rails have a *COMBINED* amperage of 24 or better.


----------



## SimonJester (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't see the second 12V rail on my 375W PS until I removed it today. There is a second one at 15A, so I had a combined amperage of 25. I did replace it with a 650W Antec with a combined amperage of 57A and still have the same issues with Silkroad Online and Diablo2.

Any thoughts on where to go from here?


----------

